# New Boots Advice



## danhs (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all. New to the forum but I've read a number of the threads before and appreciate the feedback.

So I'm a beginner/intermediate level boarder and have been renting gear the past few seasons. I am now looking to get my own gear in (about time!!), starting with the boots - as recommended on all the forums!

Here is my question. I purchased a pair of great boots - very warm, very comfortable, the final pair in a great number of different pairs tried on. BUT. I get them home and put them on around the house and after about 1 or 2 hrs I begin to feel numbness in my feet and what seems to be slight pressure points on the outside of my feet (just at the base/outside of the small toes, i.e. the widest part of the foot). As much as I like the boots, I'm fearful I'll experience the exact same discomfort if not worse once I hit the slopes.

Part of me thinks they may break in and be fine, but the other part thinks that if they're too small they're too small and I should take them back and continue the search.

Any thoughts or input would be massively appreciated. Since this is my first pair I'm a total novice when it comes to knowing what to look for/what not to look for etc.

Thanks all.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kinda sounds like the toe box is to small. I ran into this especially with Burtons. K2 were ok, but the best fit for me was Van's.

I think you may want to have them refit to make sure the toe box isn't to tight/small which I think it is.
Did you get them at a good snowboard store or big box chain???


----------



## MidWestBest (Jun 28, 2011)

I get this sometimes after 2 or 3 hours of riding, 

1. Try *relacing *your boots. Take them off and lace them back up. This seems to help me alot; although

2. I've ridden mine for almost 4 seasons now, and are very broken in. This may be your problem. I'm saying that it might get better as you ride them more.


----------



## danhs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Hey guys,

Thanks for the responses - really appreciated. I was thinking it could be that the boots are not broken in, but i think the location of the pressure points on my feet means that even after a breaking-in period i may still have the discomfort. I made sure during the "house trial" that the laces were pretty loose as well.

Slyder you may right in that the toe box is probably just too small. They were so comfortable in the store for the 10 or 15 minutes i tried them on that i was a bit surprised to find i was getting pain. I guess that's a great lesson for other peops out there buying new boots - definitely definitely wear them around the house and check them out for a few hours minimum!!

I got them from a decent local skate/board store and they're really awesome with help and being flexible. Another lesson for other peops - always go to a good store if you can because they'll be super helpful.

Thanks again guys


----------

